# Does anyone else just have hunters coming through their property during the season?



## Jea (Nov 29, 2020)

We just had a guy this morning that was walking through the property and the dogs went wild.
We post no trespass signs but every year we still have these guys just walking through and ignoring them.

Usually the leave quickly if we yell or if the dogs are going too crazy.

We've let our neighbor hunt on our property when he's come over and asked, but its these random guys just walking through that's really annoying. I don't want my dogs to get shot by one of them.


----------



## messybun (Nov 29, 2020)

#1 if you have no trespass signs it is illegal for them to be there. 
#2 keep orange collars on the dogs, or at least something brightly colored and obviously not natural.
#3 I’ve heard of people spray painting their livestock with spray paint to discourage an accidental shot. Worst case, someone does and are super liable.
Are they hopping a fence or unfenced area? You might be able to call your local sheriff to get some of the local laws or advice.


----------



## Mini Horses (Nov 29, 2020)

Talk to them, face to face.  If that fails, call police.

Years back an adjacent area had hunters lined waiting for dogs to flush the deer.  They used to line on my property...I asked them not to...mainly because they left trash !!!   Now, rarely see a hunter on my road.  Took a couple nice, then very direct statements but, they stopped hunting there.  They found offending trashers when I dumped all the bags, boxes and cans into their trucks...as they watched.


----------



## Jea (Nov 29, 2020)

Mini Horses said:


> Talk to them, face to face.  If that fails, call police.
> 
> Years back an adjacent area had hunters lined waiting for dogs to flush the deer.  They used to line on my property...I asked them not to...mainly because they left trash !!!   Now, rarely see a hunter on my road.  Took a couple nice, then very direct statements but, they stopped hunting there.  They found offending trashers when I dumped all the bags, boxes and cans into their trucks...as they watched.



Last year when we were walking through the woods we found trash around and was surprised, but I bet it was the same. We're set back and a lot of our property isn't visible from the house, so we don't usually see them until the dogs react and we catch a glimpse that someone is walking through the woods. If we do get the chance to talk to them, we will, but they usually take off fast when the dogs start barking.

I don't leash my dogs when we're with the farm animals and they stay right around the fences, but I don't want them to take off chasing someone.  I have one dog that lives to chase things, usually foxes.


----------



## Jea (Nov 29, 2020)

messybun said:


> Are they hopping a fence or unfenced area? You might be able to call your local sheriff to get some of the local laws or advice.


They aren't hopping a fence. they are going through wooded areas, usually from the street where we have signs posted but they rip them down or ignore them.  The only fencing we have are the areas where there are farm animals, but those areas are surrounded by woods.

Its clear that they know they're not supposed to do it because they take off really fast when detected. 
I've read that it's a challenge to enforce this because they take off so fast, or they'll say they're chasing a wounded deer that ran on your property. I will find something bright colored for the dogs though to reduce the risk.


----------



## farmerjan (Nov 29, 2020)

Call the game warden.  Tell them that there are people hunting, that you have no Trespassing signs up.  Tell them that you also don't know if they are legal.... that'll help.  
Along with the posted no tress signs... put up a few that say that the boundaries of the property are sighted in for a ...(pick a caliber of long range gun) ....... and leave it open ended.  It might get someone to think twice....
In Va they have no right to follow a deer onto posted property without permission from the landowner to do so in an emergency..... every state is different. 
We've had them cut fences here, so fencing doesn't always do it... but it helps.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Nov 29, 2020)

Take pictures of license  plates if you can and turn them in......40 years ago we solved that problem with flat tires , and it worked


----------



## Mini Horses (Nov 29, 2020)

???an ice pick problem or a nail or a leaky valve stem???  🤔  Long walk home.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 29, 2020)

Our place is completely fenced. Trespassing would make me mad. Do they park on the road? I like the flat tire idea.


----------



## farmerjan (Nov 29, 2020)

Leaky valve stem the first time, continued problems a more unforgiving hole between the treads.....


----------



## Simpleterrier (Nov 29, 2020)

Most of the people who trespass have been doing it for years. I had permission to hunt a woods years ago and I was the only one I counted 10 people the first day. I talked to 2 of them and they said they had written permission for life to hunt the woods. I asked who signed it then I informed them that that person sold the land 20 years ago and the new owner only allowed me to hunt. Some people just think that permission is forever but in reality you should get permission every year.


----------



## Finnie (Nov 29, 2020)

Is there any worry about retribution if you flatten their tires? I mean, they know where you live...


----------



## secuono (Nov 30, 2020)

Take clear pictures of them & vehicle plates, call the cops & press charges. Every. Time. 
People don't learn if you're nice, they just see a pushover. 
Though, they may get nasty and "accidentally" kill your dogs/livestock...That's my biggest fear.
Is it fenced? Can you add very hot wire to zap them?

Its illegal to booby trap. Idk why it was so dang popular in cartoons, because now everyone believes its okay. No, you'll end up in deep trouble for it. I'd love to hide nails in my driveway for the constant flow of people who Uturn in my drive rutting it, park to dump trash, or just hang out for w/e reasons.


----------



## secuono (Nov 30, 2020)

Crealcritter said:


> No trespassing signs get lost or stolen a better solution is to Drive some t-posts in the ground where they enter and paint the top of the posts No Hunting Purple, which also means No Trespassing. Properly seated T-posts are much harder to steal and the paint is pretty much permeant. Around here they just paint a purple ring around the trees, but I like the t-posts better.
> 
> If you still get trespassers, then set up a trail cam or two and snap some pictures of the trespassers and their license plates. Turn the photo evidence over to law enforcement and demand action be taken.
> 
> ...



This isn't taught at all. 
I heard about it for the first time a few years ago! 
In Va, aluminum or purple color, it needs to be 2in wide, 8in long, between 3-6ft from the ground where easily visible.
I have also never seen this done. Not in cities or suburbia nor out here in the country.

Its another one of those things that should be taught in school, but isn't. They give us a booklet of all the driving laws, but can't be bothered to do the same for other important things in life. That booklet can be gotten for any state. 
I wonder if anyone has started a website of things like this. 🤔


----------



## secuono (Nov 30, 2020)

Crealcritter said:


> Sure is taught... Was part of the 8 hour class I took to gain my hunting license in Illinois. 4 hours of the 8 hour class was laws. Just like like 4 hours of the 16 hours were when I took my consealed carry class.



No, I'm talking about in schools, k-12 grades. Not extra classes.


----------



## Simpleterrier (Dec 2, 2020)

I have never heard of the no hunt purple paint. I have been all over our state and have never seen it. Nor do I know of anyone who knows of it or has seen it. Maybe itsonly in your state


----------



## Baymule (Dec 2, 2020)

Simpleterrier said:


> I have never heard of the no hunt purple paint. I have been all over our state and have never seen it. Nor do I know of anyone who knows of it or has seen it. Maybe itsonly in your state


It is used in Texas too. Easier than signs, just slap paint on a tree.


----------



## thistlebloom (Dec 2, 2020)

It's orange in Idaho. 100 square inches.


----------



## messybun (Dec 3, 2020)

If it’s painted you’ve been ainted. I never have hunted but in Texas, every single deer season, someone in the grocery store, church, or otherwise would stop me and tell me don’t hunt on painted property. But I actually forgot until you mentioned it.


----------



## Simpleterrier (Dec 4, 2020)

That's why I ain't seen it only five states have it and none of them are top places to hunt wait s Carolina might be the top black bear state


----------

